# Bergbau: Frage zu Kyparit



## Russelkurt (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe letztens mit meinem Krieger ein paar Kyparitvorkommen beim Questen gefunden und abgebaut. Nun bringt mir kein Bergbaulehrer bei, den Kram zu verhütten, womit sich mir die Frage stellt, ob ich ich Kyparit noch für meine Schmiedekunst benötige oder ob ich das an meinen Juwi zum sondieren schicken sollte (wenn der soweit ist) oder obs gleich ins AH kann...


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2012)

Ein Gildie fragte das heute auch. Ich war echt der Meinung man kann es verhütten.

Es ist aber ein Element das so wie es ist verarbeitet werden kann in Schmiedekunst.

Die Preise für Kyparit sind bei mir auf dem Server noch recht hoch - zu hoch um es zu sondieren. Das lohnt nicht.

/wink maladin


----------



## Knallfix (24. Oktober 2012)

Kyparit wird für einige (wenige) Rezepte benötigt und ist die Währung für die Schmiederezepte bei den Klaxxi.


----------



## Russelkurt (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch. Dann bunkere ich das Zeug mal schön^^


----------

